# The Making Of “Wakanda” With Ludwig Göransson



## Eric G (Feb 25, 2018)

Ludwig Goransson speaking on his amazing work on Black Panther. In particular the Wakanda Theme:


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh wow, this is the same guy that produced and co-wrote "Redbone" by Childish Gambino. Surprising how much real instrumentation he put into the song, considering that he didn't even listen to Funkadelic music. Ludwig is amazing!


----------



## Eric G (Feb 25, 2018)

And he is an Ableton user.


----------



## Rctec (Feb 25, 2018)

The Great Baba Maal! I got to do “Black Hawk Down” with him, and he was astonishing....


----------



## Eric G (Feb 25, 2018)

Amazing song hz. What is it about his voice that causes these emotions? I am ashamed to say he is a new discovery for me. I have a lot to binge listen.


----------



## Rctec (Feb 25, 2018)

Baba Maal comes from generations of storytellers. The history of his people is passed on through song. I thought at the time that he was the perfect person to let you know he was singing about something important ... even if you didn’t understand the words. Same with Lisa Gerrard on “Gladiator” and Lebo on “Lion King”...


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 26, 2018)

I went to see Black Panther at a crew screening which is always kind of like a pep rally, so hard to not be influenced by the enthusiasm in the audience, I need to watch it again. The things I took away from it were I just loved the message, socailly/politically etc., a great time for this movie to be coming out. And the main theme featuring Baba Maal was just gorgeous and very powerful. Thanks for these videos, all! I didn't know about him or Goransson. I always loved how new musical ideas and forms get created when different cultures come together.


----------



## ken c (Feb 28, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Oh wow, this is the same guy that produced and co-wrote "Redbone" by Childish Gambino. Surprising how much real instrumentation he put into the song, considering that he didn't even listen to Funkadelic music. Ludwig is amazing!




Love how simple his process seems. Single mics and doubling parts by copy/paste. sounds great.


----------



## Lex (Mar 9, 2018)

I enjoyed the score so much. Most imaginative scoring of a Marvel movie so far for me.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (May 3, 2018)

I just saw black panther.. Those two hours were the most cultural and emotion I've ever spent watching a movie since lion king. The score was really really great, I only wish there was more of it, both film and music. How Ludwig merged 'hip-hop' and 'ethnic percussion' into one lovely mix. Love this movie, felt like a very meaningful one.


----------

